# Help for a confused GP



## garfield41 (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife and I have been given conflicting information about what particular exams she will have to pass to become a GP in Ontario. Can anybody give us a definative answer as to what we need to do?


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't give you a definite answer, but perhaps the website for The College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario might provide your answer.

Home | College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario

I don't know if this pdf would be helpful, but will include it in case it provides contact info...

http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/providers/ministry/recruit/repat/docs/ros_guidelines.pdf

Also, here's a forum that has a section dealing with Resources for Med School, Residencies, and Practising Physicians ... Canadian Premed and Medical Schools - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## garfield41 (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you. that's v helpful


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

garfield41 said:


> My wife and I have been given conflicting information about what particular exams she will have to pass to become a GP in Ontario. Can anybody give us a definative answer as to what we need to do?


Hi, we're in Ontario and I was recently reading on our regional website about physician recruitment initiatives because our area is under serviced by GP's. Anyway there is a person who is dedicated to physician recruitment and she may be able to give you more specific help or refer you onto someone else. 
halton region.ca..physicain recruitment...Angela Sugden Praysner.


----------



## garfield41 (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you that's v helpful


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

garfield41 said:


> thank you. that's v helpful


Also, forgot to mention, I'm working with a doctor from India, who has completed some courses, I'll double check with him when he's in on Wednesday...
you may have already checked out the health force ontario site, HealthForceOntario | Requirements to Work in Ontario for Internationally Trained Physicians


----------



## gmchangazi (Nov 21, 2008)

garfield41 said:


> My wife and I have been given conflicting information about what particular exams she will have to pass to become a GP in Ontario. Can anybody give us a definative answer as to what we need to do?


Dear Contact given following address for further information

DIRECTOR
Director
Health Programs Delivery
Medical Services Branch
Citizenship and Immigration Canada
219 Laurier Ave. West, 3rd floor
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
K1A 1L1


INTERIM FEDERAL HEALTH (IFH) PROGRAM
Manager
Interim Federal Health (IFH) Program
Medical Services Branch
Citizenship and Immigration Canada
219 Laurier Ave. West, 3rd floor
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
K1A 1L1

sincerely,

khan


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

Ontario College of Family Physicians might be a resource


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

garfield41 said:


> My wife and I have been given conflicting information about what particular exams she will have to pass to become a GP in Ontario. Can anybody give us a definative answer as to what we need to do?


Hi

Try the following websites: http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/providers/project/img/img_brochure.pdf 

Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care - Health Care Providers - International Medical Graduates
for info about that.

Do not want to discourage you but they are difficult to pass and not because you are not a capable GP but there is an unspoken quota .

Best of luck


----------

